# INDIANA Gov. to consider state wide smoking ban



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Well looks like here we go again with Indiana and a smoking ban. Some jackwagon in Gary, IN is proposing a bill to not allow smoking in public places, no exemptions. Ridiculous.

Governor interested in tough smoking ban | The Indianapolis Star | IndyStar.com


----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

Interesting article, the question remains, what are you prepared to do about it? Without pointing out the obvious, complacency is the Cancer that is eating away at any rights that you may have as a smoker, or that we may have. :usa:


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

This is the 3rd or 4th time he has tried it.


----------

